# clonazepam last resort!!!!



## md9382 (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys.. i think i am gonna try clonazepam as i am at my last resort here.. i have tried many diff ssri and snri since my citalopram stopped working and none are working. my life at the moment is living in my bedroom because symptoms are so bad, brain fog,brain zaps,depression and anxiety.

gonna try clonazepam because even if it doesnt work the withdrawl symptoms can only be as bad as im getting right now... what u think???


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I made the same decision a few weeks ago, yesterday was my first day on it. It made me extremely tired, i took a 2.5 hour nap in the middle of the day, i guess thats why your supposed to take it at night, i was too impatient to wait though.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

I tried Clonazepam and was on it for 1.5 years. But in my case I believe it made me worse because it let me do way more than I could normally cope with..and then it sorta wore off. I didnt up the does over a certain point and am finally not taking it. I had DP attacks while taking it....the last two the worst.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Dwing said:


> I tried Clonazepam and was on it for 1.5 years. But in my case I believe it made me worse because it let me do way more than I could normally cope with..and then it sorta wore off. I didnt up the does over a certain point and am finally not taking it. I had DP attacks while taking it....the last two the worst.


So now what do you do?


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Well now that im not taking any more benzo's I have started trying other things to be functional again. It remains to be seen what will happen. I dont really do much at all, but its better than having DP attacks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

i've been on klonopin for about a year and half i believe. Stuff saved me, and luckily i have a psych who agrees that it is the best thing for me. and about you having to take that nap in the middle of the day, that's normal when you first start the drug, but like anything you will build up a tolerance, it will still bring you back to normal, but you wont feel so tired all the time. I take it in the morning and sometimes at night. But i've pretty much been at 1mg the entire time.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

I hope your right and that i build up a tolerance and the clonazepam doesnt make me so tired. Does it make you irritable at all? I have only been on it for about a month now, so its possible that some of these symptoms will dissipate. I think i have been taking too much also, i have been taking 2 and sometimes 3 mg of it, granted I weight 220 pounds. Let me know if anybody experiences extreme bouts of irritability, im not sure its from the klonopin or its from me getting frustrated that it isnt "curing" my dp when i had very high hopes that it would.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm on 0.25mg a day, and will be cutting that down to 0.125 on the 26th (not tomoz, but next Monday)... Xmas soon... wOOt! I'm also on 100mg of Lamictal. I've gone through so many changes, I'm unaware if I'm better on this Lamictal or worse... hum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I think you may be taking a lil too much of it a day. I take 1mg a day and i'm about the same weight as you. And since your new to the drug it's prob knocking you out with all that, about the irribility, i think it may be because ur still feeling the DP, i never felt any anger when i was on it, but everyone is different.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for reply.


----------



## dino19 (May 13, 2007)

b careful with klon,, although it helped me early on it ended up taking away far more than it ever gave me, 3 years off it and still tryin to recover.only a small % will end up like me just thought you should know


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

*dino19: * I agree with you. If you can move on to another drug (Lamictal because it's not a benzo), do it because you may have a chance of clonazepam effecting your cognitive abilty. Although I beleive Comfortably Numb is still sound on it, how long have you been on it pal? =)


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

it effects cognitive ability permanently??? just started about 1 month ago if that questionw as posed at me


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

*Gives you a new change of boxers*... gees... chill out man *gives you a joint*. Me Doc explains it would take upto 20 years to really fook you up. You'll be fine for a few years at lease. So no need to worry "just" yet.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well ive been on clonazepam almost 2 years now and ive been on 6mg's of clonazepam for over a year. My cognitive skills especially my memory are much better then before i went on the drug thats for sure. Before i went on clonazepam i had trouble remembering which room i came out of in my house by the time i got to the kitchen and what exactly i had come out for. In short when i had dp/dr and brain fog before clonazepam cured it my cognitive skills in general where totally fukked.

Im also on a few other meds as well to treat that other mental illness i have and some chronic pain problems. Im on the lamotrigine that Darren is on as well as gabapentin and a rather strong opiate painkiller that i won't disclose the name of here. The lamotrigine is for my bipolar while the gabapentin and the opiate are for my pain. Clonazepam also helps my pain and bipolar which is why im on a higher dose then alot of other people here.

I doubt clonazepam or any other benzodiazepine causes any permanent cognitive problems at all. Id say you could stay on clonazepam or any other benzodiazepine at a resonable dose for the rest of your life and your cognitive abilities would not deteriorate any faster then they naturally would with age.

So if clonazepam helps you stop worrying for god sakes. It's not going to cause any long term cognitive problems at all especially at the doses most people are on here. Benzodiazpines are pretty safe drugs that don't cause any damage to the brain or body long term from what ive seen in people who use them in medical doses.

Take Darrens advice and go smoke a joint lol. Weed goes good with benzodiazepines  .


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the post. Def not smoking a joint, shit makes me craaaazy.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but thier are some pretty big risks of long-term clonazepam use. It is worth considering both sides and weighing your options carefully. I would only reccomend clonazepam as a short term drug, get off it as soon as you feel you are able. Of course I'm not a doctor, but alot of doctors would agree with what I just said.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

brandon is not taken said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but thier are some pretty big risks of long-term clonazepam use. It is worth considering both sides and weighing your options carefully. I would only reccomend clonazepam as a short term drug, get off it as soon as you feel you are able. Of course I'm not a doctor, but alot of doctors would agree with what I just said.


what are the risks doc?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> what are the risks doc?


*Rolls his black and while stones on the marble table*? I see evil? sorrow and a nice chillin effect =D.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quot5


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Me thinks he's focused on the positive stories... although I could be wrong =)


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

so far clonaz isnt doing much good for me. It seems to be making me really irritable at times, i think im getting frustrated and discouraged that it isnt the miracle cure that i was hoping for. It seems to have brought back my feelings of despair and with that comes anger, last night tried fighting these two guys for taking my taxi, i was ready to brawl on the side of a very busy road. I feel like with a benzo its effectiveness doesnt change with time, is what i see now all that im going to get from it? Does it give anyone headaches??? ive been getting headaches all the time now and i NEVER used to get them, therefore its clearly being caused by the clonaz.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

5


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive read the benzo horror stories and i don't doubt that people do have horrible experiences because of them being on them long or short term. Ive also read mood stabilizer horror stories, anti-depressant horror stories and anti-psychotic horror stories. Also ive heard so many horror stories about opiates it ain't funny but guess what they work for me.

Everyone has a horror story with some type of medication and thats just it. I had a horror story with effexor and this drug works for some peoples depression when nothing else does. It's a absolute son of a bitch to quit and had awful side effects for me but it does work for some people when nothing else does.

This is not to mention all of the recreational drugs ive tried that people have had horror stories about. The only horror story i have in that regard is alcohol and even that wasent a real horror story altogether. I did have alot of fun on the stuff for years and i have no regrets at all about it.

So all i can say is that everyone has a horror story about something.


----------

